# Salthill Galway



## phoenix_n (19 Jul 2006)

Was down in Salthill at the weekend. Anyone know more about the apartments been built on the seafront.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (19 Jul 2006)

Its probably the Seacroft development is it? search for that on myhome.ie or on the web. Enquired about it 12 months ago, all sold out but maybe cancellations....


----------



## foxylady (20 Jul 2006)

phoenix_n said:
			
		

> Was down in Salthill at the weekend. Anyone know more about the apartments been built on the seafront.


 
They are called baily point and heres the website for them [broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2006)

Is this development anything to do with the one that went bankrupt a few years ago?

I wouldn't fancy that part of Salthill myself-having worked in a restaurant across the road in my time, it can get rowdy enough around there from time to time.

Would have nice views if you were on he right floor.


----------



## phoenix_n (20 Jul 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Its probably the Seacroft development is it? search for that on myhome.ie or on the web. Enquired about it 12 months ago, all sold out but maybe cancellations....


 
Thats the one. All sold out bar a 2 bed ground floor facing courtyard for 425.

Was thinking.........if this global warming thing happens places like salthill could become the monaco of Europe.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2006)

phoenix_n said:
			
		

> Was thinking.........if this global warming thing happens places like salthill could become the monaco of Europe.


 
I doubt it.

Is this an investment question or are you asking from the point of view of buying to live in Salthill.


----------



## phoenix_n (20 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I doubt it.
> 
> Is this an investment question or are you asking from the point of view of buying to live in Salthill.


 
Perhaps it should be in the investments section then.


----------



## bobsoap05 (22 Jul 2006)

I know salthill very well. It needs a serious makeover. I believe that there is major potential for the area, but certain business types and accomadation should be lets say 'removed'. There are many old grubby buildings requiring totally revamp. Would a section23 type boost help?


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Jul 2006)

Isn't S.23 ending this or next year anyway?


----------



## spinal_tap (24 Jul 2006)

bobsoap05 said:
			
		

> There are many old grubby buildings requiring totally revamp. Would a section23 type boost help?



There is a tax scheme just ending — think its the second since the early 1990s. Where are the "many old grubby buildings"?

Starting at Leisureland and working down they way, the only buildings that haven't been rebuilt are the "block" at Lonergans/Killorans/Bon Bon and the Burren Mount. The Oslo was totally refurbished seven years ago and just needs a tenant, Jamesons is about to be knocked, a developer is trying to buy Cullinane's. pretty much everything else has been rebuilt over the past decade. 

The only ugly building I can think of is Prairie House beside AIB, which the Corpo won't grant planning on.


----------

